# E2 Visa info



## Soapsudsue (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi all

We are looking at maybe applying via the E2 visa. Has anyone had any experience of this? Is it possible to invest in yourself as a self employed building company? Do you have to physically invest the money or just show intent to do so? Any information really appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lolousa (Jan 23, 2020)

We are actually in usa under a visa e2
You have to be engage before apply for the visa
It mean
Get a lease and purchase a business
But you can have some specifications when you will sign any paper, with a special request,
Depend on, obtention of the visa


----------



## kevjus07 (Apr 22, 2020)

To operate within the construction industry you will need to be a licensed contractor in your State of residence, generally you cannot get a license unless you have worked for a contractor for a number of years, have a good credit score (you wont have as you do not live in US)etc., you cannot be employed by a contractor to get experience as under an E2 you can only work for your own enterprise....


----------

